# Ford 2910 hydraulic lift problem



## wri1922 (Jan 6, 2015)

My 1985 Ford 2910 will not lift the rear 3 pt hitch arms?? Hydraulic pump and fluids seem to be ok! Rebuild kit for mail lift valve is not available?? Ideas?? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy wri1922,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Have you pressure tested the hydraulic pump? See Item #10 (plug) on attached diagram. Install a 3000 psi pressure gauge in this port. Your pump should test 2000 psi or greater.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

According to my manual, FAILURE TO LIFT UNDER ALL CONDITIONS, could be caused by:

1. Low oil level in the rear axle center housing (your hydraulic reservoir).
2. Flow control valve binding.
3. Hydraulic pump pressure low.
4. Check valve damaged or worn.
5. Draft control or position control damaged.
6. Unload valve or back pressure valve faulty.
7. Lift piston seals damaged.
8. Unload valve plug worn.
9. Lift cylinder, lift cover, or pressure transfer tube cracked.


----------

